# White Tip



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*A 2 pointer young Road killed Coyote---HIT about 10 miles from home-----Has some Mange so I'm only keeping the tail. I'll try to make a Decoy out of it---------------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A little salvage never hurts Skip though there is still enough left for a stir fry.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Your invited for supper tomorrow evening --I'll get to skinning LOL*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hot dogs for everyone!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> A little salvage never hurts Skip though there is still enough left for a stir fry.


Funny you should say that Rick .. on another forum I follow a person asked the question " Has anyone on here ever eaten coyote "? Answer that came in was ," If you've ever eaten at the Chinese food restaraunt in Viking Alberta , you've eaten coyote ". ..lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We no see you dog, you go bark somewhere else.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

